# Thank you to the wonderful CM at the Epcot First Aid Station



## apxstitch

It was a simple request, one you've probably had a thousand times before but you saved the rest of my vacation by giving me enough large bandages and moleskin covers to make it not quite as painful to walk around the parks.  I appreciate that you didn't make me feel as stupid as I felt for not bringing enough bandages


----------



## BadPinkTink

why dont you contact Disney and give an official Cast Member Compliment to CM/ Include the time, date, location and what made the interaction so special. This is far more valuable to CM than just posting here on Dis where they probably wont see it and their manager wont know about it. These official Cast Member Compliments are official recognition and get put on the Cast Members employment record. They count towards promotions, department change requests, schedule requests etc etc. When I am in the parks I go to City Hall at the end of each day and do them in person.


----------



## apxstitch

BadPinkTink said:


> why dont you contact Disney and give an official Cast Member Compliment to CM/ Include the time, date, location and what made the interaction so special. This is far more valuable to CM than just posting here on Dis where they probably wont see it and their manager wont know about it. These official Cast Member Compliments are official recognition and get put on the Cast Members employment record. They count towards promotions, department change requests, schedule requests etc etc. When I am in the parks I go to City Hall at the end of each day and do them in person.


That's exactly what I did   I'm so glad to hear that it helps the CM.


----------

